# Combining a router table and radial arm drill cabinet?



## Farmer Giles (20 Mar 2017)

I have an Axi radial arm drill that needs a new home in the workshop, and I have an old trend craftsmen router table that I rarely use as I find it a bit basic and awkward to use.

So, I thought I would build a new cabinet combining the two functions, I'll sell the old router table/cabinet and buy an insert and router lift. The radial arm drill can be offset from the centre slightly so it doesn't drill into the insert but they can share the same fence, t-tracks and table etc.

I have plenty of depth so I can put the drill base behind the fence and when not in use the whole drill head can be swiveled through 90 degrees out of the way.

Anybody done anything similar? I like to plagiarise all the best ideas before moving to beer mat and pencil 

Cheers
Andy


----------



## SammyQ (28 Mar 2017)

Andy, I've thought about this too, but haven't got round to it either. Remember to use a circular sacrificial drill insert? Rotating one such is easier than a rectangular one.

Sam


----------



## Farmer Giles (28 Mar 2017)

SammyQ":b3snxaeh said:


> Andy, I've thought about this too, but haven't got round to it either. Remember to use a circular sacrificial drill insert? Rotating one such is easier than a rectangular one.
> 
> Sam



Cheers Sam
Being a radial arm drill, I think the sacrificial insert will have to be a long rectangle 

Andy


----------



## SammyQ (28 Mar 2017)

Ooohhhh yerr...... "RADIAL" Sam, ya plonker...


----------



## Farmer Giles (28 Mar 2017)

I'll let you know how it goes Sammy, I may make separate tables or combine, I'm still using CAD to put my thoughts down. When I mean CAD, I mean Cardboard Aided Design, its a beer mat 

I spent 2 years in Belfast a while ago working. A lovely city, I have some very fond memories of the Spaniards bar among others, many others!


----------



## SammyQ (28 Mar 2017)

Robinson's, The Crown Liquor Saloon, McHughs, The Empire...

https://www.buzzfeed.com/caoilfhionnmag ... .rlrqYPr5k

Slainte!


----------



## Farmer Giles (1 Apr 2017)

No need to combine the two now, just bought this, I pick it up in the morning. When I say pick it up, all 546kg, I mean load it onto the trailer with a fork lift 







It's a Meddings Pacera A10 articulated pillar drill. I have been looking for one for a while. It has a gearbox so will do 80 rpm which is great for big holes in metal and it has deeper throat than your average small radial arm drill at 609mm, just about half the average ply board.

It needs a bit of fettling but I enjoy that.


----------

